# Possible to shorten Draw length?



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Trying to remember here. I had a Whitetail something. Is there round plastic wheels on the cables? Should be markd a, b, c. I forget which is which but can be chanded without a press. Also, shorten loop. Loop can be shortened to 1/2" with a bit of effort. Next, shorten release (index finger?) so that trigger is in crook of once joint of finger - second joint would be better, but not very easy to hook up, depending on model.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Trying to remember here. I had a Whitetail something. Is there round plastic wheels on the cables? Should be marked a, b, c. I forget which is which but can be changed without a press. Also, shorten loop. Loop can be shortened to 1/2" with a bit of effort. Next, shorten release (index finger?) so that trigger is in crook of once joint of finger - second joint would be better, but not very easy to hook up, depending on model.


----------



## SDLAW (Aug 28, 2006)

You can put a shorter string on it if all else fails. You'll lose some efficiency, but hey, the bow is 20 years old.


----------



## Markhpb (Jul 14, 2008)

Sonny,

You are correct, there are some plastic circles. I already have them on the shortest detent. I am going to try to shorten the loop and the release. I don't think the release can get much shorter though.

Thanx,
Mark


----------



## ehntr (May 14, 2004)

Twist the string up some more (same effect as shorter string) and get rid of the loop. These two things will shorten your DL by +/- one inch and it won't cost you anything.


----------



## ehntr (May 14, 2004)

dwagoner said:


> My whitetail2 has 3 notches in the wheels for DL adjustments, does yours have those or pegs?? How long do you think it is? just a tad or alot.
> 
> 
> 
> well getting rid of a loop doesnt change your DL it only changes your anchor point!


That is what this about....changing anchor point.....think about it will ya!


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*short draw*

may need an arm stretcher


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

OK guys. Here is the deal. From reading thousands of posts of the years I get this interpretation. When guys ask about shortening their draw length it's because they are stretched out too far. This is usually due to the "bow's" draw length being too long, but there are other factors like adding a loop or the release being too long.

No matter how you spell it the whole idea is to shorten how long the archer is pulling to anchor. People don't really have what I'd call a draw length. The bow does. What people do is draw the bow till it stops and establish an anchor point. So the whole point is to shorten this length, which changes one's anchor point. 

What people need to start stating is whether they want to shorten their draw length (anchor points) and if changing the bow's draw length is how to go about it. Usually it is.

It's simply a matter of misinterpretation.


----------



## ehntr (May 14, 2004)

dwagoner said:


> NO you should read again! and think about what your saying and trying to come back and defend! Never once did he ask about shortening anchor point! Loop or not his DL is too long so changing anchor point isnt the issue. If your gonna state something then state correctly! shooting off a string or loop DOES NOT change DL at all. Hes asking about shortening DL, read it again brother! Im sure hes asking about DL cus he already knows that loop doesnt make DL shorter, most know that but i guess not all do.





> With the release and the release loop my string hand is way behind my right ear at full draw. Is it possible to shorten draw length?


Remember the guy who started this thread lol Markhpb.........he is asking for advice on how to shorten draw length BECAUSE WITH THE RELEASE LOOP HIS HAND IS WAY BEHIND HIS EAR AT FULL DRAW. Now if you can't understand that........there is help for you lol. You don't shorten an anchor point (as you incorrectly stated). If you have an anchor point you want to maintain, you use a DL (with or without a D loop) to accommodate that).......adding or subtracting a D loop will change your anchor point.......and that is what he is looking for............go away now.


----------

